

What Silicon Valley startups can learn from West African kidnappers - denisu
http://blog.cubeofm.com/what-silicon-valley-startups-can-learn-from-w

======
sperry
This guy's a joke. His novelty is wearing off fast. His startup advice is
stale and it seems like he's tryig too hard to build up his Internet persona.

~~~
pw
That seems harsh. This post wasn't that great, but his others were pretty
good. He's certainly working at building his online persona, but there's
nothing wrong with that. Though with the mention of making "30k a month", I'm
beginning to worry that his story might be fabricated for the sake of
publicity. Regardless, I look forward to seeing more writing from Max.

------
pgbovine
i didn't find any insights that were unique to West African kidnappers; the
same comparisons could be made to any risky enterprise with an intense and
tightly-knit team.

did anyone else find that article a bit creepy to read? i'm afraid of the
slippery slope where people continue to push more and more absurd yet
uninsightful analogies. i'm sure someone could've written a similar article
entitled "What Silicon Valley startups can learn from Nazi commanders" and
made those same points.

~~~
philk
I found the bit about West African kidnappers interesting without the
assortment of generic startup advice.

------
josephd
Re-echoing what someone above said, the analogy in the article is quite stale,
without bearing fresh insight in relation to startups. It tries too much to
cash in on tabloid like sensationalism ''Kidnappers'' while pretending to
educate its readers. It is also wordy. There are a few writers on here who try
to share insightful messages in fewer words (Sivers etc.,) and they are modest
about the attention they get. Focusing the readers' attention on the amount of
shareware money one earns is the equivalent of cyber bling: very suspect.

------
pw
Notice at the end: "Follow me on twitter. I make 30k a month selling
shareware."

~~~
slig
Has he disclosed some of the softwares that he sells yet?

------
crc5002
This made me laugh:

<http://twitter.com/maxklein/status/11417407961>

(from 2 days ago)

------
keefe
Link didn't work for me? I wonder if Max regretted the "attention grabbing"
title of this one...

~~~
cx01
There's a link on his twitter that still seems to work:
<http://blog.cubeofm.com/private/miEcmBmtdd>

~~~
keefe
I've said it before and I'll say it again about his posts. I'm highly
skeptical that the anecdote held much truth. His stuff would be a lot more
interesting if he cut about 50% of each article.

------
SteveC
This is a link to an article about hemorrhoids.

